# Sharpening



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Otter -

My husband sharpens salon and grooming shears in NE Ohio. PM me for details.

Debbie


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Whitmans.... I think they will be at a couple OH shows so you can drop your shears off with them and they can mail them back to you.


----------

